# Adapter 4" PVC to hose



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I am going to make a floor sweeper using a piece of 4" pvc as the body. I need to find a coupling to link up 4" pvc to a 4" hose. Any ideas where I might buy one? I've seen one at a trade show, but can't remember who made it and so far my internet search hasn't turned up anything.

Thanks in advance for your help.
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Your best off to use 2 1/2 PVC pipe in place of the BIG 4" stuff... 
4 1/2" to 2 1/2" adapters are easy to come by plus many of the hand vac tools are 2 1/2" . 
Plus you can pickup some 2 1/2" hose cheap that makes it nice to vac. out the truck or car with the shop vac.. 


http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/183

=================


rstermer said:


> I am going to make a floor sweeper using a piece of 4" pvc as the body. I need to find a coupling to link up 4" pvc to a 4" hose. Any ideas where I might buy one? I've seen one at a trade show, but can't remember who made it and so far my internet search hasn't turned up anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> rstermer


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My pet peeve #1 is trying to connect 4" hose or DC fittings to 4" PVC. The only way I found is to jamb the hose into the PVC by twisting it. There are no adapters that I know of.

Pet peeve #2:
Different equipment says 2 1/4" fittings. Yeah, right. My Dewalt planer has a 2 1/4" fitting that doesn't fit any of my hoses. Had to finagle one with duct tape. Looks like Grizzly MIGHT have the right adapter, but is it worth it ordering one item?.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I make alot of my own Adapters so many fitting on so many hoses it's hard to have the right one on hand and you'er right "but is it worth it ordering one item?" not the norm.

I use MDF most of the time to make them with a bit of glue and some rings cut out with a hole saw or scroll saw/band saw , it's alot quicker than waiting for the UPS guy to show up with one...and scrap wood is scrap wood almost at no charge...just a bit of labor.


===============


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I just wish there was some kind of standard the manufacturers would go by. Sure would make life easier.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Very True

I wish they make the bolt pattern the same for all routers " Sure would make life easier " I don't think it would be a big deal to make them all the same.

3 holes I think would be the best on the same bolt pattern and the same size of screws for all of them , one size fits all thing... 
I'm sure most companys look at the bottom line all the time it would save them tons of money if they would just do it all the same way.

Or just add more holes to the router base so it can fit any router table or drop in plate...I think it would be a big selling point for them," Our router will fit any router table "


I have one drop in plate that must have 8 bolt patterns drilled out. 



============




AxlMyk said:


> I just wish there was some kind of standard the manufacturers would go by. Sure would make life easier.


----------



## Larry Norton (Jul 21, 2008)

rstermer, go to woodcraft.com, click on Dust Collection, and you will find exactly what you're looking for. There are several other places that also have them.

Hope this helps.


----------

